# Shark & red tournament march 1st- 2nd



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Monster Baiter Coolers - TOURNAMENT THIS WEEKEND

Base camp will be @ Rollover Pass. Tournament Hours: 7am Sat - 7am Sunday

$20 pre paid & $40 at the tournament

$10 Redfish side pot

they are also selling raffel tickets for all kinds of stuff (kayak, rods, reels, etc.)

All procedes benefit Veteran's Charity!!

http://facebook.com/monsterbaitercoolers


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like it would be a good tournament, if they had it in July. I would be surprised if anyone landed a shark off Bolivar this weekend, especially since we just had the coldest winter we've had for years. But good luck to anyone that's gonna try.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> Looks like it would be a good tournament, if they had it in July. I would be surprised if anyone landed a shark off Bolivar this weekend, especially since we just had the coldest winter we've had for years. But good luck to anyone that's gonna try.


I was kinda thinking the same. I hope we are both wrong and y'all slame them!
James


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

That was also my red flag for the tournament. Over the last three years I hadn't heard of a shark landed off Bolivar before the second week or so of March and that was with 3 warm winters. This year has been especially cold. What are they going to do if no sharks are landed? They seem to have a lot of prizes and sponsors lined up for a shark tournament that may end up having no sharks caught.

I know they are doing this for a good cause and I commend them for that, but I wish they would have taken some input from someone who knows something about shark fishing before they planned it.


----------



## JKAG10 (Nov 6, 2012)

Not very high hopes for shark but I may be considering doing this just to get out of the house and maybe snag a red. Never fished the beach front in Bolivar. Where can you access the beach and what are driving conditions like?


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Im just looking forward to getting on the sand. Reds & Big Uglies are thick right now & since there is a Redfish side pot, I figured what the he!! Conditions look great from a surf standpoint & there have been reports of sandbars & BT's caught on Galvetraz in the last few weeks. Never know what might happen with a line in the water! Hope to see some new faces & old friends down there.
Shawn

Beach conditions should be fine for driving. Best thing to do is drive down to the base camp @ Rollover Pass & enter the beach from there.


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

Same concerns here.... Where did you see reports of Sandbars BT's the past few weeks? The past few weeks have been freezing, so the BT's definitely are not in the surf and I doubt the Sandbars are.

Plus it is the same weekend as the Rodeo Cookoff which will pull a lot of fisherman from the tournament.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Yea the redfish side pot would be the way to go.

Anyone have pictures of these blacktips and sandbars? I heard the tournament director was telling people that, but I haven't heard or seen any pictures from a reliable source.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Well it will only take any shark to win lol. Reds are in the surf big time right now though.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

HuntinforTail said:


> Yea the redfish side pot would be the way to go.
> 
> Anyone have pictures of these blacktips and sandbars? I heard the tournament director was telling people that, but I haven't heard or seen any pictures from a reliable source.


x2. I heard the same thing. I have some friends that fish this time of the year off of Galveston for sandbars every year, and they haven't got anything yet. Last year they started getting them in the middle of February, but it was a lot warmer winter to.


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

So from what I heard, no sharks were caught... Is that right? How did the tournament go?


----------



## JKAG10 (Nov 6, 2012)

everything I heard was no sharks and a 44 1/8" red won. I had a 44" red and got second. Only paid out first place.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup no sharks... big surprise huh? The tournament page posted on facebook claiming that multiple sharks were lost right before they could be landed/tail-roped... take that however you like it. Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## JKAG10 (Nov 6, 2012)

I never heard of anyone getting that close. I had a rig get bit off while our neighbor had a large rod stripping drag with a sheepshead on. Got it reeled in and the bait was untouched... Not sure what was going on but that was the closest thing I saw to shark activity.


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

I just really wish the tournament would have been better thought out. It would have been cool to have a spring sandbar/early blacktip tourney. Hopefully next year they will think it through.


----------



## JKAG10 (Nov 6, 2012)

The timing had something to do with when they could have a good turnout of veterans or active guys I think.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Was hoping they were going to get some sharks, to bad.



Weekend after Easter would be the best time for a spring tourny on Bolivar. 

Usually have sandbar, bulls and blacktips around that time and it is just before the first seaweed shows up on the beach. Upper coast often gets seaweed the first week of May or so. The middle of April usually has large high tides that get the black drum, bull reds and sharks all worked up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm all wound up just thinking about it! 

There were several runs but nothing landed. That was more than I expected due to this long winter.

I did not like the fact that weigh in was at 7 in the morning.

I will fish it next year!


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

What was the prize for biggest redfish?


----------

